# Tests - What are they?



## AllisonT (Feb 18, 2003)

Hi Peter,

I am 37, periodically high FSH, poor responder but no other problems. I have had one failed IVF (3 eggs - 3 embies - one still frozen) and one failed ICSI (7 eggs - 5 mature - 3 fertilised - one abnormal and 2 failed to devide so no ET) multiple failed IUIs and one miscarriage after a natural cycle (Blighted ovum)

I have now been referred to a clinic in London for various tests to investigate repeated miscarriage/failed implantation. The tests inc the following:-
Chromosomes (Male and female)
FBC
Blood Group
Antiphospholipid Antibody (APS) tests x 2
TEG (Thrombo-elastograph) studies
Factor V Leiden
Activated Protein C Resistance

I have little idea what most of these are and wonder if you can explain what they are and what they will show. 

Many thanks,
Allison.


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

AllisonT said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> I am 37, periodically high FSH, poor responder but no other problems. I have had one failed IVF (3 eggs - 3 embies - one still frozen) and one failed ICSI (7 eggs - 5 mature - 3 fertilised - one abnormal and 2 failed to devide so no ET) multiple failed IUIs and one miscarriage after a natural cycle (Blighted ovum)
> 
> ...


These test will show if you have any underlying conditions which might be decreasing your fertility. Once the results are back your clinic will go though them with you.

Good luck!

Peter


----------



## AllisonT (Feb 18, 2003)

Carol,

The tests are being done in conjunction with the consultant Mr Rai at the Acedemic Department of Obstetics & Gynacology, Imperial College London, St Marys Hospital, Mint Wing, South Wharf Road, London W2 1NY. Phone no 020 7886 1050

They have sent me a price list but some of these are not shown. Those I know are as follows:- 

Chromosomes (Male and female) - £150 per person
FBC - £17
Antiphospholipid Antibody (APS) tests x 2 - £181 for first one and £71 for repeat one 5 wks later
TEG (Thrombo-elastograph) studies - £50

The ones I dont know are as follows:-

Blood Group 
Factor V Leiden
Activated Protein C Resistance

In addition to test costs I assume that I will also have to pay for the two consultations - initial one £150 and follow up £125. 

They aslo mentions scans and FSH tests but I have lost count of the no of those I have had int he past so I shall resist them if possible. 

If I find out costs I will let you know. I am going next Wednesday so hopefully will have an idea by then at latest. 

We are actually having the Chromosome tests locally and they work out cheaper there - £75 per head I think. Unfortunately they cant do the other tests.

All in all it sounds fairly expensive but at least we should be better informed to decide where we go from here. 

Hope that helps,
Allison.


----------

